# Hello fellow sufferers,



## ibs-sucks (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey folks,

I am 30 living in India, suffering from ( IBS/SIBO/.....) related symptoms from last 4 years and life is no better for me these days.... I have extreme flatulence almost every day, severe stomach cramps due to gas movement in my intestine, floating stool with explosions , severe fatigue and body pain...People here in India hardly understands the problem due to very less occurance of IBS...Good to know there exist a forum which has lot of details about these diseases..Unfortunately doctors here are not well equipped to treat these problems..If I approach a GI, first thing they do is Upper GI endoscopy and if there is no issues , they ask us to deal with it..We don't have a hydrogen breath test available here to confirm it is SIBO..I have approached many GI's without any help , and I am at a stage where my future looks bleak..

Few things that astonish me is why SIBO/IBS is prevalent in western countries whereas it is lesser in eastern countries although problems are increasing in eastern countries too..I suspect this has something to do with the way western medicine especially antibiotics are used to treat any diseases which kills good bacteria , we lose out natural ability to fight bad stuffs and once bad bacteria settle down in intestine , it is very hard to remove them..With higher usage of western medicine these days in India, the digestive problem is ever increasing whereas our grandfather's generation never faced any long term digestive issues. So Indian society has not equipped to handle this disease and people think I am crazy..

I have read many posts here and it is sad to know that none have cured the disease completely ..I am just wondering if any one of you here have long term improvements from SIBO/IBS after taking any medication ? Anyway I have understood that short term mediation doesn't work , and need persistent long term medication for any solutions..Also we need to prepare our mind to spend our entire life with this problem, so that we can concentrate on other things in the life and not get lost due to some intestinal problem..

May the god give all the co sufferers here a better health..Sorry for my bad English though 

Regards


----------

